# Used parts in Corvallis-Albany-Salem-Eugene area?



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of good used parts/bike sources in the mid-Willamette Valley?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't know about Eugene but I've lived in Corvallis and Salem and can say the pickings are slim in either of those. You might be better off taking a trip to Portland and visiting City Bikes Coop. I'm not even sure if Albany has a bike shop anymore... I know there used to be one downtown near the HWY 20 bridge but it moved or closed.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Albany has a Bike-n-Hike; it's been there for a while, over by the post office. It's a small shop but nice and the staff is great. They helped me out quite a bit during a recent SS conversion of an old garage sale Univega. No used stuff at Bike-n-Hike though. 

There is also a Schwinn shop near the bridges - probably the one you're thinking of - but they only seem to stock kids bikes, cruisers, and low-end MTBs so I haven't been in there for a while. 

Thanks for the tip on City Bikes Coop. I will check it out on my next semi-annual trip to the big city


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Duh, didn't even think about the Bike N' Hike... I don't get through Albany too much.

Anyhoo, City Bikes has tons o' parts, you can usually find what you are looking for. I'm sure there is something similar in Eugene but I don't know that area very well either.


----------

